

The artificial skylight - restalis
http://www.sciencedump.com/content/artificial-skylight-you-wont-believe-isnt-real

======
restalis
So far we are like amphibians, bound to live at least partly on the Earth
surface under natural skylight, or risk health consequences. If this light
proves to be natural enough for human eye in the long term, then this may be
an important step towards totally independent human artificial habitats.

